# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  802.11ac

## Acinonyx

802.11ac

http://is.gd/15GDF7

----------


## klarabel

802.11ad !!

Data Transfer up to *7Gbit/s* - about seven times faster than 802.11ac, and ten times faster than the highest 802.11n rate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11ad

----------


## ysam

http://www.netgear.com/R6300#

Thanx Bill.

----------


## Acinonyx

Φυσικά, και αυτό «κλέβει»..  ::  Πέρα από το διπλασιασμό των spatial streams (πολλές κεραίες), διπλασιάζουν το ήδη διπλασιασμένο κανάλι (160MHz). Το θετικό είναι η 256-QAM διαμόρφωση, αν και το κάνει πιο απαιτητικό σε SNR.

----------


## vgolden

FYI

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wirel...ghz-wi-fi-band




-Μήπως να δημιουργηθεί νέα συζήτηση 802.11ac.....?

----------


## NetTraptor

upgraded.jpg
http://www.ubnt.com/announcing-unifi-3

----------


## nkar

Τελικά έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις σύνδεση AC με ΕΝΑ καναλι (20Mhz) με μονή ή και διπλή πόλωση?
Έχει πλεονέκτημα σε σύγκριση με το 11n στις παραπάνω συνθήκες?

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω καινούριο μικροτικ και αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει τον κόπο να δώσω παραπάνω λεφτα
για να έχει 11ac ή το μόνο που προσθέτει σε σύγκριση με το Ν είναι τα επιπλέον κανάλια.
Είδα στα specs οτι προσθέτει 256qam modulation οποτε ίσως να δίνει περισσότερη ταχύτητα σε λινκ
με τέλειο σήμα αλλά πόσο να είναι αυτο το παραπάνω στην πράξη?

----------


## kxrist

νομίζω με 2N στους 20 κάνεις εξίσου καλά τη δουλειά σου. Πιάτο διπλό feeder κ 711 (μονόμετρα lmr) - ελάχιστες οι απώλειες

----------


## nkar

σε τι κουτί βάζεις το 711?

----------


## kxrist

υπάρχει ένα έτοιμο με μικρό κόστος, το κρύβεις πίσω ή κάτω από πιάτο με δεματικά. είναι αξιόπιστο.

Αν το αποφασίσεις, ψάξε για λύση μαζί με το κουτί. πρέπει να έχουν τελειώσει από εδώ http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/rb711...-c-27_243.html παλαίότερα είχε.

----------


## papashark

έχουν ανακοινωθεί και integrated antennas από την Mikrotik

----------


## Cha0s

> Τελικά έχει δοκιμάσει κανεις σύνδεση AC με ΕΝΑ καναλι (20Mhz) με μονή ή και διπλή πόλωση?
> Έχει πλεονέκτημα σε σύγκριση με το 11n στις παραπάνω συνθήκες?
> 
> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω καινούριο μικροτικ και αναρωτιέμαι αν αξίζει τον κόπο να δώσω παραπάνω λεφτα
> για να έχει 11ac ή το μόνο που προσθέτει σε σύγκριση με το Ν είναι τα επιπλέον κανάλια.
> Είδα στα specs οτι προσθέτει 256qam modulation οποτε ίσως να δίνει περισσότερη ταχύτητα σε λινκ
> με τέλειο σήμα αλλά πόσο να είναι αυτο το παραπάνω στην πράξη?


Σε δοκιμές που έκανε ο Convict με dual chain 802.11ac 20MHz nstreme, πιάνει ~110mbit TCP με 15ms latency.

Οπότε ναι, υπάρχει όφελος έναντι του N στα 20MHz εύρος.

----------


## nkar

ενώ σε Ν στις ίδιες συνθήκες πόσο πιάνει?

----------


## Cha0s

> ενώ σε Ν στις ίδιες συνθήκες πόσο πιάνει?


Με dual chain δεν θυμάμαι.
Με single chain το πολύ 50-60mbit αν θυμάμαι σωστά.

----------


## romias

http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?...start=20#p1775
Με dual chain 106mbit.
Κάπως ανάλογα θα παίζει και στο mt φαντάζομαι.

----------


## Cha0s

> http://www.openwrt.gr/viewtopic.php?...start=20#p1775
> Με dual chain 106mbit.
> Κάπως ανάλογα θα παίζει και στο mt φαντάζομαι.


Τα νούμερα αυτά είναι UDP ή TCP;

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχουν δοκιμαστεί μονό & διπλό chain, 20 – 40 κανάλια, τα πρωτόκολλα 802.11, nstreme, nv2 με tdma 1 & 2 σε mikrotik bandwidth test utp, tcp count 1 & 20 
Προσπάθεια για real ftp & http traffic με 1 ή 2 ταυτόχρονα αρχεία, καθώς και το latency & cpu usage που είχαν κάθε φορά.
Σε συνέχεα αυτού με λίγες ακόμα μετρήσεις. 
http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...619#post553619

----------


## romias

> Τα νούμερα αυτά είναι UDP ή TCP;


Θα σε γελάσω

----------


## nkar

Άρα ακομη δεν έχουμε απάντηση αν το 11n είναι ίδιο με το 11ac σε διπλη πολωση στα 20Mhz

To 11ac σύμφωνα με τον chaos περνάει 110Mbit tcp
O romias λεει το 11N περνάει 106Mbit αλλά δεν ξέρει αν είναι tcp ή udp
O nikolas τα στατιστικά που μας έδωσε (αν τα κατάλαβα καλα) τα έχει με cpu limited Μηχανηματα (alix ) και γιαυτό η μονή πόλωση είναι ίδια με τη διπλή περίπου 60Mbit tcp

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτό σε bw test από το ίδιο το μηχάνημα όπου δεν ανεβάζει παραπάνω, αλλά σε real test με http 
Στο 2chain σειρά 59

40+40 Rx/Tx Mbps σε 2chain 20 με nstreme (75 τα έχουμε δει και σε real traffic σε link)
75+75 Rx/Tx Mbps σε 2chain 40 με nv2 (κάπου στα 140 μπορεί να το δεις)

----------


## nkar

Συγγνώμη αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει ,
τα 110Mbit tcp του 11αψ είναι bandwidth test και είναι 65mbit up + 65 down ταυτόχρονα? Φαντάζομαι θα είναι 110 και μόνο receive ή μόνο transmit?
τα 40+40=80 mbit του 11n είναι το maximum σε throughpout test ?

Άν ειναι έτσι το 11ac είναι ΠΟΛΥ καλύτερο από το Ν

----------


## nikolas_350

Εάν ρωτάς εμένα για το n στο κελί στο I 73 θα δεις 73-80 μονόπλευρη κίνηση όχι both σε 20 κανάλι με 2 chain nsteame με bw test που έτρεχε σε pc.
Οπότε λίγο πολύ είναι εκεί (για της συνθήκες εκείνων των μετρήσεων)

Ξέρω είναι ο πινάκας λίγο μπέρδεμα αλλά πώς να γράψεις τόσες μετρήσεις με τόσες διαφορετικές παραμέτρους ξεκάθαρα.

Ένα νούμερο από μόνο του δεν λέει και πολλά εάν δεν ξέρεις και πως μετρήθηκε.

----------


## nkar

Απλα nikola αναρωτιέμαι γιατί λέγαμε οτι στο 802.11n το ethernet 100mbit το περιορίζει και θέλει gigabit για να έχουμε full ταχύτητα αν το max ειναι 80mbit?

----------


## nikolas_350

Για ποιον από όλους τους συνδυασμούς του Ν;
με mcs 7 65 - 150 1 chain 20- 40 κανάλι
με mcs 15 130 – 300 2 chain 20- 40 κανάλι

Από λίγο έως αρκετά και τα δυο 40 κανάλια μπορούν να ξεπεράσουν τα 100 mbps


Από την άλλη πλευρά βέβαια ένα έστω πολύ γρήγορο link δεν σημαίνει ότι θα έχουμε και πιο γρήγορη σύνδεση.
Διπλά κανάλια περισσότερος θόρυβος για όλους, λιγότερος χώρος για τους άλλους.
Το παιχνίδι θα πρέπει να είναι συλλογικό για το καλό όλον μας.

----------


## kxrist

σε απλό N το mtik κλειδώνει ή πρέπει να κλειδώνει εφόσον έχουν γίνει τα απαραίτητα σε 65 (ονομαστικές τιμές) το διπλό στα 130. σαφώς σε αυτή την περίπτωση τίθεται και θέμα gigabit ethernet αλλά αυτό είναι το εύκολο.

nkar ενδιαφέρεσαι να χρησιμοποιήσεις ac εντός awmn ? 

έστω ότι με ac αποδειχθεί ότι στους 20mhz, πιάνει περί τα 10-20mbit πάνω από το 2Ν που κάπου τόσο το βλέπω σύμφωνα με όσα γράφει ο nikolas (σε 40 είναι πολλαπλάσια η διαφορά αλλά για τους 40 τα έχουμε ξαναπεί) και με κάποιες δοκιμές που έγιναν, είσαι σίγουρος ότι η συνέχεια της αλυσίδας σου (έστω έως 2-3 κόμβοι) θα μπορεσει να υποστηρίξει αυτές της ταχύτητες ?

αν βέβαια με αφορμή αυτή τη συζήτηση προκύψει ενδιαφέρον για να στηθεί μια μινι αλυσίδα ac σε μτικ φυσικά.....υπό σκέψη...

----------


## nkar

Αναγκαστικά λόγω βλάβης θα πρέπει να ανανεώσω τον εξοπλισμό μου. 
Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν την πιθανότητα ac για να είμαι και για το μέλλον προετοιμασμένος 

Το καταλαβαίνω βεβαια οτι οι πιο πολλοί έχουν ακόμη Α αλλά απο κάπου πρέπει να αρχισουμε
Αν κάποιος είναι πρόθυμος και έχει οπτική μαζί μου (nkar #5013) ευχαρίστως να κάνουμε λινκ
και δοκιμές.
(πείτε όμως εγκαίρως αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται γιατι είναι να αποφασίσω άμεσα τι θα κάνω και 
αν δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον ίσως καταλήξω τελικά στο Ν )

----------

